# We'll see if this works.....



## Schroedc (Sep 23, 2015)

A while back someone gave me a big box of antler and all they wanted in return was for me to take one of the antlers and "Do something cool" with it. After staring at the piece for a while I decided to mount it on a base so they could use it to hold/display jewelry. Step one was to take a slice of White Oak burl and clean it up, give it some shape and make it look pretty. I sealed the bottom using fiberglass resin to fill the voids and seal the cracks and now I've got it flipped over and poured about 4-6 ounces of resin on the top, worked the resin into the voids and bark edges and let it self level. Decided to use the resin for two reasons, One- it takes at least 8 hours for the two part tabletop epoxy to cure (Plus I had a couple cans of resin on hand) and two-It's considerably cheaper that the tabletop resin. Later today I'll buzz it to take out any imperfections and soften any sharp edges, drill it to mount the antler and give it a good buffing. Pictures of the completed stand to follow.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2015)

Looking good to me. I don't know where you buy your 2 part epoxy but I pay roughly 0.70 a sq ft. for Kleer Kote. When I went through my ERC bartop selling phase I bought it 16 gallons at a time and was paying less than 0.50 per sq ft. It's gone up a little since then but still under .060 sq ft. in 16 gallon quantity. I realize resin is still cheaper and maybe just as good but I have never used resin as a flood coat looks interesting.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 23, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Looking good to me. I don't know where you buy your 2 part epoxy but I pay roughly 0.70 a sq ft. for Kleer Kote. When I went through my ERC bartop selling phase I bought it 16 gallons at a time and was paying less than 0.50 per sq ft. It's gone up a little since then but still under .060 sq ft. in 16 gallon quantity. I realize resin is still cheaper and maybe just as good but I have never used resin as a flood coat looks interesting.



You do have to watch that you don't get it too thick in voids and whatnot as it can shrink some and give you hairline cracks. I'll have to look into Kleer Coat if I decide to do a lot of this. This was more of an "I'll see if I can do it or not..." kind of thing. Of course I've been using body filler as a wood filler for years on stuff that's getting painted or veneered so this seemed like a logical next step.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 23, 2015)

Cool! so far it looks like a cow pie bring on the antler lol. Is the fibergalss resin 2 part?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 23, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Cool! so far it looks like a cow pie bring on the antler lol. Is the fibergalss resin 2 part?



I don't know what kind of cows you've got down there but the ones up here don't drop anything that pretty.....

Yes, it's a catalyzed resin very similar to the PR that the casting guys use but not as clear, has a bit of an amber tint to it. Here it is with the antler on it. I buzzed it up to 600 grit once the resin hardened but I'll wait until tomorrow morning for a final polish as the resin is still a bit soft and would scratch easily if I did it right now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 23, 2015)

Appears that the resin will turn out great! I've not used resin nor Kleer Coat, so this is of interest to me. Chuck


----------

